# zweites  "24h MTB Heavy 24 in Chemnitz"



## f-b-791 (15. Oktober 2007)

2007 fand die Veranstaltung Heavy 24 Bike Race zum ersten mal in 
Chemnitz am Stausee Oberrabenstein statt. 437 Starter aus ganz 
Deutschland stellten sich der Herausforderung. Nach fast 33° Grad am 
Tag und einem unwetterartigen Regenschauer in der Nacht  
waren sich alle einig, das erste 24h MTB Rennen war ein voller Erfolg,
an den wir 2008 anknüpfen wollen. 

Am 14. - 15.06.2008 findet die zweite Ausgabe des 24h MTB Rennens statt.

Infos unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## Bechy (16. Oktober 2007)

Jop, es war spitze und wir sind auch 2008 wieder mit am Start!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. Oktober 2007)

Wird bestimmt wieder ne super Veranstaltung


----------



## matt017 (21. Oktober 2007)

Ach, geht das bauchpinseln hier schon wieder los?

Ich frage mich, ob die versprochenen T-Shirts vom letzten Jahr (von denen im anderen Thread ja behauptet wurde, dass sie nachbestellt wurden) tatsächlich existieren.

Und was soll das eigentlich mit dem Akkreditieren der Betreuer für 7,50? Der einzige Vorteil der daraus resultiert, ist doch der Gutschein für die Nudeln. Und die haben ja nur 3,- gekostet.

Und die Erhöhung der Startgebühren im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Wo ich schonmal über'n Meckern bin. Den versprochenen Kuchen hab ich den ganzen Tag gesucht. Und Verpflegung rund um die Uhr bedeutet bei mir, dass es auch zwischen 0:00 und 6:00 was zu essen gibt.

Aber nicht dass hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht. Ich fand das Rennen auch super, aber eben lange nicht perfekt.


----------



## f-b-791 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Matt017,

falls es bei dir bei der Lieferung der T-Shirts zu irgend einem Problem gekommen ist hättest du dich einfach mal melden können! 

Da natürlich nicht alles Perfeckt beim ersten mal gewesen ist! 

Das haben WIR auch nie gesagt. 

Zu deinen anderen andeutungen: 7,50 für Betreuer sind dann OK wenn Frühstück; Nudeln, Getränke..... Und Und Und ...mit incl. sind! Da der Fahrerbereich im nächsten Jahr viel deutlicher vom Publikum getrent sein wird!

Erhöhung der Startgebühren gebe Ich Dir auch recht, ist nicht zu verachten,

ABER wir geben auch mehr dafür, z.B. Die Radsocken im wert vom 8,00 Euro und noch mehr bei der Verpflegung, z.B. den angesprochenen Kuchen, Schnitten usw. 

Bitte beachte auch mal die anderen 24h MTB Rennen in Deutschland wo deren Startgelder liegen 90 Euro aufwärts und wir haben nicht vor die Gebühren noch einmal zu erhöhen aber 40 wäre unser Ruin 2008.

Also Deine Adresse bitte an uns damit wir Dir noch die Shirts zukommen lassen können und dann bis 2008

mfG Frank BUschbeck


----------



## Aitschie (22. Oktober 2007)

Die Tage kam eure Postkarte mit der Einladung fürs nächste Jahr....what a service!!! Termin habt ihr genau zwischen die Marathonrennen am Tegernsee und Pfronten gelegt, das wird n stressiger Monat!

Wenn ihr die paar Verbesserungsvorschläge aus dem letzten Threat umsetzt, wirds bestimmt wieder eine super Verstaltung. Freu mich schon jetzt absolut aufs Rennen, ich werde wieder teilnehmen. Obs aber n Start als 2er oder doch n 1er wird, zeigt sich noch....

PS: sehr gute finde ich die Verlegung der Wechselzone und die Trennung von den Zuschauerräumen.


----------



## matt017 (24. Oktober 2007)

@ Frank

Das mit den T-Shirts ging aber schnell.   

Aber wie ist das mit den Betreuern zu verstehen? In der Ausschreibung steht doch, dass die Verpflegung nur für die Fahrer ist (ok, ist eh schwer zu kontrollieren...).

Naja, jetzt steht der Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr ja nichtsmehr im Weg.


----------



## f-b-791 (24. Oktober 2007)

.... richtig und genau dass ist der Grund.....!  Wie sollen wir wissen ob der Betreuer der durch seinen Pass gekennzeichnet ist,  Essen für sich oder für den Fahrer holt ? 


Alles wird gut und wir lernen nie aus 


Infos unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Oktober 2007)

Ihr macht das schon ! Wenn dieses Jahr nicht wieder ein Crash dazwischen kommt werden wir bei Euch auch fahren ! 

Ich kann übrigens auch nur bestätigen, dass die Organisation und die Betreuung per Email im Voraus wirklich sehr gut ! Freue mich schon auf 2008 ! 

MFG aus Bremen


----------



## condal (24. Oktober 2007)

fand das auch alles klasse, einzig ein frühstück vor dem rennbeginn fehlte mir.. im freibad gabs auch nicht wirklich was.. 
wenn es ein frühstück am tag des starts in 2008 gibt, ist gegen die erhöhung nix einzuwenden.. und so teuer ist es ja nun wirklich nicht.. seht euch mal die  startgebühren der anderen veranstalter an. ich fand das war ne super veranstaltung in 2007  und bin in 2008 wieder dabei..

cheers


----------



## f-b-791 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

die Anregung mit dem Frühstück finden wir super und werden auch sehen am Samstag Morgen für die Fahrer eins einzurichten.

Infos unter: www.mtb-chemnitz.de

let´s rock euer HEAVY 24 Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. Februar 2008)

Mal den Thread wieder hervorsuchen, ganz schön staubig hier.....

Stelle gerade fest, dass Chemnitz nicht bei den Rennterminen in der Bike aufgeführt wird   Schreibt denen mal ne böse Mail, dann seid ihr wenigstens nächstes Jahr drin....

Und die Anmeldung für die diesjährige Auflage geht diese Woche raus. Neuer Partner, wieder 2er!!!! Freu mich schon jetzt!!!!


----------



## f-b-791 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, hier ist der Frank vom Org-Team Heavy 24 aus Chemnitz. 

2008 soll Heavy 24 natürlich ein voller Erfolg werden, alles sieht auch danach aus. Denn die Anmeldezahlen spiegeln reges interresse wieder. umnoch besser Starterzahlen zu erreichen sind wir für unser Rennen in Ganz Europa auf Promotour:

nächsten Termine: 23-24.02.2008  -  24h Indoor MTB in Freistadt (AT)
                          07-09.03.2008  -  Rad & Tourismusmesse in Bremen

Habt Ihr noch Terminwünsche Anregungen oder allgemeine Fragen an uns? Dann immer her damit. Achso und ladet Eure  Freunde doch in diesen kleinen Talk mit ein


----------



## Aitschie (13. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus den Plänen geworden, mit den anderen Rennen (ich glaub in Duisburg und München) eine 24h-Rennserie zu starten? Hab da noch sowas im Hintergrund, berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege.....

Gibts Pläne was mit den Betreibern des Freibades zu machen (Beachparty oder Mitternachtsschwimmen z.B.)? Zuschauer in der Nacht an der Rennstrecke zu haben ist beste Motivation!!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2008)

So auch dieses Jahr ist mal wieder was dazwischengekommen (diesmal aber mal nicht mir : ) ! Wenn trotzdem jemand mit mir im 2er, 4er oder 8ter fahren möchte bzw. noch einen relativ fitten und schnellen Fahrer sucht bitte melden ! (Betreuer bringe ich auch mit  )

Gruß aus Bremen 

Christian


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So auch dieses Jahr ist mal wieder was dazwischengekommen (diesmal aber mal nicht mir : ) ! Wenn trotzdem jemand mit mir im 2er, 4er oder 8ter fahren möchte bzw. noch einen relativ fitten und schnellen Fahrer sucht bitte melden ! (Betreuer bringe ich auch mit  )
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Christian



könnten schön ein 2er MTBvD Team fahren, aber meine Frau gibt mir kein grünes Licht für das Rennen, auch nicht wenn ich Willingen ausfallen lasse


----------



## maxihb (14. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So auch dieses Jahr ist mal wieder was dazwischengekommen (diesmal aber mal nicht mir : ) ! Wenn trotzdem jemand mit mir im 2er, 4er oder 8ter fahren möchte bzw. noch einen relativ fitten und schnellen Fahrer sucht bitte melden ! (Betreuer bringe ich auch mit  )
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Christian



Ich kann nicht soviel essen wie ich :kotz: möchte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (19. Februar 2008)

Klingt spannend das ganze, überlege mir zZ. auch Teilzunehmen. Ist die Verantstaltung eigentlich für 29er freigegeben? Bei meiner Körpergröße von 197cm macht 26er wenig Sinn. 
Wie ist der Untergrund der Strecke? LAut KArte hauptsächlich Waldautobahn und leichts Zeug.


----------



## Aitschie (19. Februar 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Untergrund der Strecke? LAut KArte hauptsächlich Waldautobahn und leichts Zeug.



Vom Start weg hast Waldautobahn bis ca. km 1,7. Es folgt eine schmaler Weg (letztes Jahr wars dann n eig. Singletrail, ist im Video die Stelle, wo die Kamera das erste mal langsamer wird) in der Ebene dem nochmals ein kurzes Stück Waldweg folgt. Der erste "richtige" (weil auch so bezeichnet) Singletrail ist dann eine schnelle Waldabfahrt, am Ende kommst mit 35+km/h in einer 90°-Kehre wieder auf nen normalen Weg (je später das Rennen, desto größer wurde die Auslaufzone  ). Das Spannende: es geht weiter Bergab, bis du in einer weiteren 90° Kehre in den steilen Anstieg kommst (da freut sich jede Schaltung  hats auch einige in der Kehre langgelegt), Steigung rund 10%... Der zweite Singletrail ist dann technisch nicht ohne, v.a. wenns wie letztes Jahr morgens richtig geschüttet hat (da hats mich dann auch gemault,als wir wieder Zeit rausholen mussten). War letztes Jahr wesentlich ausgefahrener als auf dem Video... zurück gehts dann durchs Schwimmbad (danke bei 30° letztes Jahr)
Was auch logisch ist: wennst das erste mal die Runde fährst ist alles easy, aber mit 24h in den Beinen...  Was mich letztes Jahr getötet hat war immer die Gerade bis zum ersten Singletrail. Gefühlte Geschwindigkeit: null, die Beine schwer.... da werden 2% Steigung richtig schwer.
Trotzdem, mein persönliches Fazit: geiles Rennen, unbedingt fahren! Deswegen warte ich auch nur darauf, dass die Anmeldung vom Freitag auf der Startliste erscheint


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin 

Zwei Norddeutsche suche noch ein Team (4er oder 8ter), wo sie mitfahren dürfen  . Wer sucht noch Fahrer? (Sind auch nicht die langsamsten  )


----------



## Aitschie (8. März 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Zwei Norddeutsche suche noch ein Team (4er oder 8ter),



Ohne mir jetzt selbst Konkurrenz machen zu wollen, wie wärs mit nem 2er oder Einer????

Rund 100 Tage vor dem Start sieht die Startliste schon fein aus.


----------



## DAMDAM (9. März 2008)

Ich (wir) werden sicherlich in Chemnitz sein, mal sehen wie der Bruch meines 2er Partners verheilt und was die Form sagt Mitte April. Vielleicht wird es ein Ankommen 2er oder Ich fahre einen 1er, auf Durchkommen, das wird sich alles zeigen, wenn die Saison los geht.


----------



## breeze (19. März 2008)

Gerade angemeldet, wird wieder a riesen Gaudi !


----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2008)

könnt ihr dies:

Beleuchtung:
Jeder Biker ist für seine Ausreichende Beleuchtung selbst verantwortlich. Der Veranstalter behält sich vor, Team oder Fahrer, die ohne ausreichende Beleuchtung fahren, für die Zeit der Dunkelheit aus dem Rennen zu nehmen. 

dieses jahr etwas konsequenter umsetzen?


----------



## Bechy (21. März 2008)

stimmt, einige waren wirklich sehr finster unterwegs


----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2008)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem YouTube-Link  Stellt dort doch die anderen Vids auch noch ein, oder dreht am Besten gleich nochmal ein neues Streckenvideo (das alte kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig  zu häufig gesehen...)


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juni 2008)

Wieder daheim, wieder mal ein sehr gelungener Event!!!! Bereits an dieser Stelle "DANKE" für Organisation und Durchführung. V.a. an die fleißigen Schnippler die die Fahrer rund um die Uhr versorgt haben!

Wie sehen uns im nächsten Jahr wieder (ganz bestimmt!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2008)

Jo, war ein schönes Event! Besonders das Wetter hat es mehr als gut mit uns gemeint!!


----------



## Joscha (16. Juni 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> V.a. an die fleißigen Schnippler die die Fahrer rund um die Uhr versorgt haben!




du hast durchaus recht das es im grunde ein geiles event war, nur die verpflegung hat die nacht durch und in den morgen stunden extrem nachgelassen. Da hatteste glück wenn du nen stück melone (nur ein bsp.) abgreifen konntest...
dieser fakt hat mich als einzelstarter schon recht angefressen


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2008)

Das stimmt! Die Versorgung war zwar nicht schlecht (bis auf die Morgenstunden .. da gab es ja nichts) jedoch war es viel Zeug, was dem Körper nichts nützt. Was soll der Körper mit Apfel und Melone und Fettbemme? Der braucht Energie und da war nichts da. Auch der Tee war recht dünne und nur Wasser reicht dann auch nicht an Energienachschub. (im Prospekt stand was mit Energiedrink, Suppen, Nudeln, Brötchen und auch Gel ....) Was das angeht gibt es noch Nachholbedarf.
Und auch die Preise für die ersten waren fein. Trikots in XXXL 

Aber ansonsten war es ne feine Veranstaltung und ne Menge SPaß.


----------



## Smfewern (16. Juni 2008)

Ein kleiner Plastenapf mit Nudeln war auch etwas dürftig für ne Nudelparty. Schlecht vor allem, wenn man nicht drauf vorbereitet ist.. Ansonsten ein gutes Rennen.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Juni 2008)

Schonmal n kleiner Bericht, auf der Seite gibt's vielleicht auch wieder n Video... Link

Verpflegung in den Morgenstunden weiß ich net, war da nicht. Das letzte mal um Mitternacht und dann erst wieder gegen 6 Uhr, da war aber alles was ich wollte noch oder schon wieder da. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: wie letztes Jahr war am Anfang wieder alles da (A-saft, Cola etc) um dann umso früher aus zu sein. 
Positiv an der Verpflegung fand ich die Vielfalt!!!! Und die neue Wechselzone war ebenfalls top!!!! 
Nur eines verstehe ich nicht: was sollte diese Brücke??? Reiner Werbebanner oder sollte man da drüber (das wäre witzig) und wieso hat man sie dann nicht eingebunden?


----------



## sunabar (16. Juni 2008)

Fand die Strecke für ein 24h Rennen richtig gut (bis auf das wellige Stück vor dem letzten Singletrail), die Verpflegung war dafür leider echt mau. Kalorien gabs auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich zu essen und Brot mit Leberwurst ist auch nicht das Wahre.
Die Idee mit dem Verpflegungszelt zum durchfahren und die sehr große Wechselzone (war einzelstarter und brauchte sie dann nicht) fand ich sehr gut. Das ist in MUC schlechter gelöst.
Was ich nicht so gut fand ist, daß einige meinten um 21.30 ohne Lampe in die Singletrails zu fahren. Da sollte der Veranstalter nen Riegel vorschieben.

Die Brücke wäre wahrscheinlich zu überfahren gewesen, wenn das Wetter besser und viele Leute in das Stauseegelände gewollt hätten ( ist in Muc so). Zum Glück wars zu kalt, die Brücken sind echt kein Spaß.

PS.: Die Duschen waren ja sehr "erfrischend" ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2008)

Geplant war eg, dass die Brücke für zuschauer gewesen wäre und für die, wie sunabar schon sagte, die in den Staussee wollten.


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> PS.: Die Duschen waren ja sehr "erfrischend" ;-)



um nicht zu sagen sau kalt!


----------



## beastly (16. Juni 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Und auch die Preise für die ersten waren fein. Trikots in XXXL



Jupp... was denken die eigentlich, wie Leute aussehen, die ein 24-Stundenrennen gewinnen?
 







Vielleicht wurden wir deswegen vorsorglich nachts auf Diät gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_schabernack (16. Juni 2008)

hähä- die Duschen waren ja der Hammer- ich dachte "man" hat vom Vorjahr gelernt- nix da. Auch der Blick in den Starterbeutel war ja eher ernüchternd.Die Strecke allerdings ist Oberklasse- obwohl das kleine neue Stück einen vorkam wie mit Klebstoff getränkt. Und die Verpflegung... wurde ja bereits erwähnt. Aber ich denke es ist unheimlich schwierig so etwas zu organisieren und am Leben zu halten. war das 2te msl Einzelstarter und fand es wieder bis auf die kleinen Ecken und Kanten klasse.


----------



## Smfewern (16. Juni 2008)

Dicker Respekt an alle Einzelstarter, echt krank das durchzuziehen...


----------



## Joscha (17. Juni 2008)

wo bleibt die verdammte Ergebnisliste


----------



## sunabar (17. Juni 2008)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig :-( Und von Photos ist auch noch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Smfewern (17. Juni 2008)

Hier die inoffizielle Version:

http://www.triathlon-service.de/ergebnisse/liste.php?nr=1642

Vorläufige Ergebnisse!


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juni 2008)

weil schon mal einige dabei sind, hier ein Feedback zu posten:
Vielleicht nimmt sich das ja der Herr Buschbeck zu Herzen.
-Es wäre klasse, wenn in der Startertüte nochmal ein Plan mit dem Zeitlichen 
 Ablauf, und ein endgültiger Lageplan zu finden ist.
- Eine Warme Suppe wäre gerade in der Nacht ne echte Wohltat
- Ich denke Wenn die Siegerehrung für 13.30 angesetzt ist, ist es nicht zuviel verlangt, JEDEM Teammitglied ein Personalisierte urkunde zu Überreichen, also mit Teamname und gefahrenen Runden, bzw Km und Höhenmetern....
- Die "ordner" waren Teilweise nicht gerade mit Freundlichem Ton ausgestattet, kann man denn nich freundlich daraufhinweisen, das der Zutritt in die Wechselzone nur für Fahrer und Betreuer gestattet ist?
mein Vater wurde mit einem "Ey was willst'n du hier?" und einem Groben Griff am Oberarm darauf hingewiesen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juni 2008)

ach ja, da waren ja einige mit videokamera und so unterwegs....
offizielle, oder hobbyfilmer?
wäre cool, wenn man davon mal was zu gesicht bekommt


----------



## condal (17. Juni 2008)

... fand die orga aber schon besser als im vergangenen jahr.
war wieder als einzelstarter unterwegs und bis auf die fehlenden kohlehydrate (nachts) und das "nette" frühstück am sonntag, betrag gezahlt und der tresen war leer eine gelungene veranstaltung. ich schwöre mir zwar gerade wieder das ding nicht noch einmal zu fahren.. aber die streckenführung ist einfach genial.. also.. bis 2009  


grüße an alle die durchgehalten haben 

condal


----------



## Joscha (17. Juni 2008)

mh interessant die ergebniss liste, bin ja mal gespannt ob sich die entgültige nochmal ändert, mir fehlen auf der liste 35km und somit nen paar runden ... merkwürdig


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2008)

also wir stehn mit 548,6km drin, mein tacho sagte bei mir was von 322 und bei meinem kollegen was von 334, naja tachoabweichung sicherlich ;-)
auch war doch die strecke etwas länger als die 7,4km vom vorjahr, oder??

es gibt sicher bei jeder veranstaltung kritik, aber ich denke im großen und ganzen hat es schon spaß gemacht, paar sachen, die schon angesprochen wurden, sind sicherlich verbesserungswürdig.
ich persönlich ziehe schon wegen des ergebnisses einen positive bilanz für mich, was aber nicht heißt das ich hundertrozentig nächstes jahr wiederkomme.

b


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2008)

Jo, bei uns fehlt auch ne Runde. Und wo ich absolut recht gebe: Eine Urkunde für jeden Einzelnen wäre das mindeste!!


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ach ja, da waren ja einige mit videokamera und so unterwegs....
> offizielle, oder hobbyfilmer?
> wäre cool, wenn man davon mal was zu gesicht bekommt




Zumindest von meiner freundin kann ich sagen: Hobbyfilmerin  Sie hat v.a. am Sonntag im zweiten Singletrail gefilmt. Das Tape geht am We an meinen Bruder (ich bin mehr für Fotobearbeitung zuständig), der wird das dann bearbeiten und auch online stellen. Werde ich hier noch bekanntgeben wo es dann zu finden ist. 

Übrigens ist auf der oben verlinkten Seite mittlerweile ein - sehr kurzer  - Bericht eines lokalen Fernsehsenders zu sehen...

Zumindest bei unserem Team (Team Icehouse - 6.Platz der Zweier) stimmen die Ergebnisse. Mit einer Wiederholung unseres 6. Platzes aus dem Vorjahr sind wir sehr zufrieden!!!
Krass finde ich die Leistung des Sieger-Zweier  !!!! 81 Runden, Respekt!!!!  

@ Benji: 548,6km gibts im 2er gar net, nur 584,6. Da hätteste aber ne verdammt ordentliche Tachoabweichung. Die Strecke muss länger gewesen sein als im letzten Jahr, immerhin biste dieses Jahr n Eck mehr gefahren... nicht viel aber ca. 150m dürften es mindestens gewesen sein.


----------



## flatgiro (17. Juni 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> also wir stehn mit 548,6km drin, mein tacho sagte bei mir was von 322 und bei meinem kollegen was von 334, naja tachoabweichung sicherlich ;-)
> auch war doch die strecke etwas länger als die 7,4km vom vorjahr, oder??
> 
> es gibt sicher bei jeder veranstaltung kritik, aber ich denke im großen und ganzen hat es schon spaß gemacht, paar sachen, die schon angesprochen wurden, sind sicherlich verbesserungswürdig.
> ...



mit 656 km hättet ihr ja souverän in allen Klassen gewonnen  
bei mir stimmt die angegebene Rundenlänge mit 7,4 km fast genau


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juni 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Zumindest von meiner freundin kann ich sagen: Hobbyfilmerin  Sie hat v.a. am Sonntag im zweiten Singletrail gefilmt. Das Tape geht am We an meinen Bruder (ich bin mehr für Fotobearbeitung zuständig), der wird das dann bearbeiten und auch online stellen. Werde ich hier noch bekanntgeben wo es dann zu finden ist.
> 
> Übrigens ist auf der oben verlinkten Seite mittlerweile ein - sehr kurzer  - Bericht eines lokalen Fernsehsenders zu sehen...
> 
> ...



richtig fett wäre das, und noch geiloer, wenn du webspace hast und das so zur verfügung stellen kannst... weil youtube quali is echt für'n popo


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Juni 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> also wir stehn mit 548,6km drin, mein tacho sagte bei mir was von 322 und bei meinem kollegen was von 334, naja tachoabweichung sicherlich ;-)
> auch war doch die strecke etwas länger als die 7,4km vom vorjahr, oder??
> 
> es gibt sicher bei jeder veranstaltung kritik, aber ich denke im großen und ganzen hat es schon spaß gemacht, paar sachen, die schon angesprochen wurden, sind sicherlich verbesserungswürdig.
> ...



diese angaben mit der Rundenzahl dividiert ergibt 8,4 km pro runde....
hat jemand einen Vergleichswert? ich hab ca 8km pro runde gemessen, anfangs


----------



## matsch (17. Juni 2008)

Der Benji meint natürlich 584,6km. Die Strecke war sicher länger als 7,4km jedoch kommen da auch noch die Tachoabweichungen hinzu. 
Naja so zum Schluß hat es ja auch Spass gemacht, trotz der Schinderei. Nur gut, dass wir genug zu Essen dabei hatten  Jedoch müssen die Orgas da noch ein wenig nachholen. Für 90 Euro darf man mehr erwarten!

Und wenn der Film fertig ist nur her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smfewern (17. Juni 2008)

7,7km könnte ungefähr hinkommen...


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> diese angaben mit der Rundenzahl dividiert ergibt 8,4 km pro runde....
> hat jemand einen Vergleichswert? ich hab ca 8km pro runde gemessen, anfangs



Mein Tacho sagt für mich bei 34 Runden 272.91km. Würde eine Runde von 8.026km machen. Habe immer versucht möglichst beim Wechsel sofort den Tacho abzumontieren... schätze also mal eine Runde auf 7,7km ein und würde damit ja in eurem Bereich liegen....

Wegen Film: der wird natürlich irgendwo eingestellt und kann dann auch runtergeladen werden!


----------



## breeze (17. Juni 2008)

Ich muß meinen Vorrednern recht geben.

Als Einzelstarter bist du nun mal auf eine gute Verpflegung angewiesen (Kannst ja nicht aller 1 oder 2 Runden zum Zelt fahren).
Aber ab 20Uhr war nicht mehr viel mit Kohlehydrate da (Kuchen oder Riegel usw). 

Frühstück? So was gab es? Muß an mir vorbei gegangen sein !!!!
Nicht mal ein Kaffee war drin. 

Mit den 7,7km pro Runde das kann hinkommen. Nach 37 Runden zeigte der Tacho 290km an. 5km für Hin und Rückweg zum Zelt (verpflegen) eingerechnet.

Aber was  gar nicht geht, ich will keinem was unterstellen,
71 und 68 Runden als Einzelstarter.!? 
Rechnet doch mal nach...

Ansonsten ein schöner Event. Vielleicht bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei...


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2008)

Hier steckt also die zweite Hälfte des Heavy24-Threads  Moment, ich verlinke mal kurz Link ins  Sachsenforum

A Propos Bilder: meine Liebste hat auch paar gemacht, ich habe die Besten mal hochgeladen: zu Picasa 
Wer sich erkennt, schreibt ne PN mit Mailadresse und kriegt dann die Bilder!


----------



## jim_schabernack (17. Juni 2008)

hey- super Bilders- wer war der arme Kerl mit dem FR? er tat mit immer a bissl leid. warst Du das  ;o)- bin leider nirgendwo drauf (


----------



## sunabar (17. Juni 2008)

Was nen lustiger Zufall, das es deine Freundin war die mich bei der "
Kette-zusammen-niet-Aktion" photographiert hat. Die Arme war schon ewig am schieben da konnte man ja nicht zu schauen. ;-)
Dachte die Bilder würde ich nie wieder sehen. Danke!!


----------



## Joscha (17. Juni 2008)

schicke fotos!

in meiner flickr gallery findet ihr übringens auch nen paar bilder... allerdings größenteils nur mit mir drauf ^^, aber vom 1ner , 2er start sind nen paar dabei

besser als garnichts würd ich mal sagen^^


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Was nen lustiger Zufall, das es deine Freundin war die mich bei der "
> Kette-zusammen-niet-Aktion" photographiert hat. Die Arme war schon ewig am schieben da konnte man ja nicht zu schauen. ;-)



Da wird sich die Geholfene aber bei dir herzlich bedanken!!! Freut mich, dass du ihr helfen konntest, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nicht auf der Strecke. Schicke mir mal bitte deine EMail, ich hab noch 2-3 weitere Bilder von dir beim Fahren (sind aber leider qualitativ net so der absolute Hammer, vll. kannst se trotzdem gebrauchen)

Respekt, ein 24h Rennen mit nem Bionicon zu fahren!!! Bissle schwer, aber das Bike muss sehr geil zu fahren sein. 



sunabar schrieb:


> Dachte die Bilder würde ich nie wieder sehen. Danke!!



Versprochen ist versprochen. Habe heute bereits ne Mail an die Organisatoren geschickt, um deine Mail-Adresse zu bekommen.... Photos hättest du also auf jeden Fall gekriegt  !!!
Grüße an dieser Stelle von meiner Liebsten!!!


----------



## toothless (18. Juni 2008)

apfel und melone hab ich das erste mal auf so einem verpflegungsstand gesehen! wird wohl eher für die betreuer gedacht gewesen sein. verpflegungsstand sollte echt ein anderes konzept für das nächste jahr bekommen. cola und sprudelwasser ist für einen einzelstarter nicht die beste verpflegung.

mein größter kritikpunkt ist aber die tatsache mit den fotos. hätte man das vorher gewußt hätte man sich jemand gesucht, diese person in den wald gestellt und der hätte paar fotos gemacht. wäre doch lustig geworden wenn jedes team mindestens einen in den wald geschickt hätte. da hätte man auch keine angst haben müssen bei ausweichversuchen gegen die bäume zu fahren.
da aber einige fotografen da waren und ich auch mehrere male geblitzt wurde würde mich interessieren wo diese bilder gelandet sind.
und was passiert normalerweise, wenn der verkäufer ein gerät verkauft, was für die gedachte verwendung nicht geeignet ist. ein dvd-player ohne fernbedienung(obwohl diese auf der Verpackung mit abgebildet ist). 
sollten wirklich keine bilder auftauchen würde das mit dem verpflegungs, siegpreis und orgakritikpunkten keine gute werbung fürs nächste jahr sein.

ich denke, dass es ein junges event ist kann bei sowas dann auch nicht als ausrede herhalten. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (18. Juni 2008)

@aitschie: Hast pm ;-)

Hab dem sportograph auch ne e-mail geschrieben, hier die Antwort:
Hallo Robert,
leider waren wir nicht da 
Wir haben zu spät vom diesjährigen Termin erfahren...sorry!
2009 sind wir wieder am Start, versprochen!
LG

Und die Ergebnisse gibt es immer noch nicht :-(


----------



## toothless (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.triathlon-service.de/ergebnisse/liste.php?nr=1642

stand in einem anderen thread!


----------



## Joscha (18. Juni 2008)

bin ja mal gespannt ob man irgendwann auch mal von der offiziellen Seite also von dc-entertainment etwas hört bzgl. dessen was hier angesprochen wurde


----------



## tiegar (18. Juni 2008)

breeze schrieb:


> Aber was  gar nicht geht, ich will keinem was unterstellen,
> 71 und 68 Runden als Einzelstarter.!?
> Rechnet doch mal nach...



Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Rundenzeiten beim Drittplatzierten ansieht, würde ich es für eine realistische Entwicklung halten. Man sieht die Pausen und die langsamer werdenden Rundenzeiten. Trotzdem sind auch die Zeiten am Ende noch echt respekteinflößend.
Der erste und der zweite dagegen haben teilweise Sprünge zu 17er Zeiten sogar mitten in der Nacht. Sehr fraglich


----------



## Smfewern (18. Juni 2008)

Mein Team hat mehrmals Fahrerwechsel außerhalb der Wechselzone beobachtet. Welcher Zweck wurde damit verfolgt?


----------



## toothless (18. Juni 2008)

mir wurden diese fahrerwechsel wegen der zu kleinen wechselzone erklärt. kann das nicht beurteilen mußte ja nicht wechseln. soll da ja auch viele stürze gegeben haben. dies erschien mir auch verständlich.

was ich aber nicht versteh. wir haben es sonntag 12uhr und auf weg zum totenstein wird noch mal gewechselt. ist die letzte runde so wichtig gewesen? und wieviel kann man denn da gut machen???

wie will man da überall aufpassen? die streckenposten hatten besseres zu tun. gameboy zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (18. Juni 2008)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage:

Was würde die Leute antreiben, zu be*******n? Ein Trikot in XXL?

EDIT: Das ist ja geil, die Forensoftware ersetzt Schei*e automatisch durch Sternchen


----------



## phreak007 (18. Juni 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> mir wurden diese fahrerwechsel wegen der zu kleinen wechselzone erklärt. kann das nicht beurteilen mußte ja nicht wechseln. soll da ja auch viele stürze gegeben haben. dies erschien mir auch verständlich.
> 
> was ich aber nicht versteh. wir haben es sonntag 12uhr und auf weg zum totenstein wird noch mal gewechselt. ist die letzte runde so wichtig gewesen? und wieviel kann man denn da gut machen???
> 
> wie will man da überall aufpassen? die streckenposten hatten besseres zu tun. gameboy zum Beispiel



Mal ganz ehrlich, die Streckenposten taten mir leid...

24 h am selben Fleck... Auch dafür Respekt an das Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> @aitschie: Hast pm ;-)
> 
> Hab dem sportograph auch ne e-mail geschrieben, hier die Antwort:
> Hallo Robert,
> ...



was wie bitte, keine fotos vom Sportografen...
da waren doch ne ganze menge "Professionelle" unterwegs und ham mit am 2ten Singletrail am ende übre die kleine Kuppe Fotografiert, bestimmt gute fotos
jemand diesbezüglich mal bei DC angefragt?


----------



## toothless (18. Juni 2008)

also ich hab den gestern ne mail geschrieben, wo ich den transponder hinschicken soll. den hab ich leider erst bemerkt, als ich schon zu hause war  und da kam noch keine antwort!

ich denke einfach, da hat jemand die homepage weniger gut gepflegt. die werbung vom sportograf ist einach wie der Header im Browser"1. Chemn..." ein Überbleibsel vom letzten Jahr


----------



## phreak007 (18. Juni 2008)

toothless schrieb:


> also ich hab den gestern ne mail geschrieben, wo ich den transponder hinschicken soll. den hab ich leider erst bemerkt, als ich schon zu hause war  und da kam noch keine antwort!
> 
> ich denke einfach, da hat jemand die homepage weniger gut gepflegt. die werbung vom sportograf ist einach wie der Header im Browser"1. Chemn..." ein Überbleibsel vom letzten Jahr



Du sollst arbeiten und nicht surfen


----------



## damista (18. Juni 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, die Streckenposten taten mir leid...
> 
> 24 h am selben Fleck... Auch dafür Respekt an das Durchhaltevermögen.



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! 24h, (meist) allein und an einem Ort und einer Stelle... Eines von vielen Dingen, die m.E. nicht sein mussten! Und dabei betrifft es mich nichtmal direkt...

Ich finde es im Nachhinein sehr, sehr Schade, dass diese vielen kleinen oder größeren Macken das Gesamtbild dieser Veranstaltung so trüben. Andererseits ging es unserem Team schon während des Wochenendes so. Zum Glück stand da aber der Sport im Vordergrund...


----------



## condal (18. Juni 2008)

breeze schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aber was  gar nicht geht, ich will keinem was unterstellen,
> 71 und 68 Runden als Einzelstarter.!?
> ...



darüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert..  

aber, wat iss dat iss


----------



## weberknecht (18. Juni 2008)

Smfewern schrieb:


> Mein Team hat mehrmals Fahrerwechsel außerhalb der Wechselzone beobachtet. Welcher Zweck wurde damit verfolgt?



Mindestens ein 8ter  hat mehrmals frische Fahrer auf halber Strecke postiert um bessere Rundenzeiten zu fahren. Konnte ich z.B. nachts vorm ersten Singletrail selbst beobachten. Ich glaube da spielt das Ego eine wichtige Rolle oder der Sponsor. Neu war in diesem Jahr auch, das der Begriff Mountainbike sehr weit ausgelegt wurde. Mädels im Trail anschreien und mit Vollspeed in Fahrergruppen an der Verpflegungsstelle preschen, kam auch nicht so gut. *Freuen wir uns also auf nächsten Jahr, auf die wirklich schöne Strecke und ein Rennen voller Spass und Spannung. Bringt Euch 2009 lieber selbst was zu Essen mit und haltet mich auf dem Laufenden wenn Ihr rausbekommt wer die Profi-Fotografen in den Trails waren.* Open Trails!! www.biobiker.de


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Juni 2008)

weberknecht schrieb:


> Mindestens ein 8ter  hat mehrmals frische Fahrer auf halber Strecke postiert um bessere Rundenzeiten zu fahren. Konnte ich z.B. nachts vorm ersten Singletrail selbst beobachten.


welchen achter hast du da beobachtet?


----------



## weberknecht (18. Juni 2008)

ohne Anwalt sag ich nichts......(grüne Trikots)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (18. Juni 2008)

wir haben ab und zu außerhalb der wechselzone gewechselt und zwar auf der kiesgeraden im bereich parkplatz. war wesentlich weniger streßig und vom veranstalter genehmigt.
hatten aber schwarze trikos.

dieses jahr war in meinen Augen durchaus gelungen, und im vergleich zu letztem natürlich wegen dem trockenem Wetter auch schöner zu fahren. kann das nachvollziehen das die einzelstarter probleme mit der verpflegung hatten. Wir waren bestens gerüstet und haben aus 2007 gelernt und selbst zu verpflegen (was man aber bei dem startgeld eigentlich nicht erwartet...)

sind nächstes jahr wieder mit dabei !!


----------



## tiegar (19. Juni 2008)

Also die Wechsler außerhalb der Wechselzone waren schon störend. Wir hatten immer einen Platz in der Wechselzone gefunden. Die fand ich eigentlich echt ausreichend ausgelegt.
Wenn ich den Kiesteil hochfahre (natürlich auf der ausgefahrenen Spur) und ein Wechselfahrer sich unter dem Absperrband durch schiebt, an der Stelle, wo diese am nähesten an der Spur vorbeiführt und dann auch noch nicht mal nach hinten schaut, ob jemand kommt. Da könnt ich jemanden als Kleinholz in den Wald werfen...


----------



## Aitschie (19. Juni 2008)

tiegar schrieb:
			
		

> Es stehen nun die offiziellen Ergebnislisten auf www.mtb-chemnitz.de .
> Nur falls es irgendwer noch nicht bemerkt hat.
> 
> Gruß



Funktioniert aber nur mit dem IE, der FF öffnet nichts


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juni 2008)

ich hab FF 3.0 RC 1 und schau mir gerade die excel liste an....


----------



## elcane (19. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Motivation von DC, sag ich mal lieber nichts. Das Bild was sich dazu hier abzeichnet, ist meiner Meininug nach eindeutig. Darum glaub ich auch nicht, dass sich da bis zum nächsten Jahr etwas dran ändert.

Was ich mich eher frage, ist, was die Teams, die schummeln, motiviert. Meines Wissens gab es für die 8er Sieger ne Flasche Sekt und 8 Paar Funktionssocken. Wer es nötig hat, dafür beim Rennen zu besch eißen, kann mich auch gern anrufen und sich für ne Stelle als Wasserträger bewerben. Dann gibts Socken und auch nen Trikot in der richtigen Größe gesponsert.


----------



## MaxxTBone (19. Juni 2008)

Rene von der Radfabrik in Chemnitz hat beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Chemnitz viel fotografiert! Insgesamt sind schon 300 Fotos im Webalbum und es sollen noch mehr dazu kommen!
den link gibts auf www.t-w-v.de


----------



## laschinski (19. Juni 2008)

tiegar schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Rundenzeiten beim Drittplatzierten ansieht, würde ich es für eine realistische Entwicklung halten. Man sieht die Pausen und die langsamer werdenden Rundenzeiten. Trotzdem sind auch die Zeiten am Ende noch echt respekteinflößend.
> Der erste und der zweite dagegen haben teilweise Sprünge zu 17er Zeiten sogar mitten in der Nacht. Sehr fraglich



Ich denke das der Zweitplatzierte auch zum Schluß noch schneller fahren konnte,der hatte aber nach hinten 10 runden vorsprung und der Erstplatzierte war schon zu weit weg.Mit gutem Training geht das.


----------



## Bastard568 (20. Juni 2008)

Was ist dran an den Gerüchten das ein 8er team beim schummeln beobachtet wurde. angeblich nach dem Kiesstück rechts weg und über die straße unten beim schloß rabenstein wieder auf die Strecke.so hab ichs gehört. halte schnelle nachtzeiten für realistisch, jedoch sollten die nicht schneller sein als tagsüber, meine meinung.wem der betrug nachgewiesen werden kann sollte für das rennen gesperrt werden
ich hatte das gefühl das es sich durch die frische nachtluft sehr schnell fahren lässt, in den downhillpassagen büßt man aber ein.


----------



## paul06 (20. Juni 2008)

tiegar schrieb:


> Also die Wechsler außerhalb der Wechselzone waren schon störend. Wir hatten immer einen Platz in der Wechselzone gefunden. Die fand ich eigentlich echt ausreichend ausgelegt.
> Wenn ich den Kiesteil hochfahre (natürlich auf der ausgefahrenen Spur) und ein Wechselfahrer sich unter dem Absperrband durch schiebt, an der Stelle, wo diese am nähesten an der Spur vorbeiführt und dann auch noch nicht mal nach hinten schaut, ob jemand kommt. Da könnt ich jemanden als Kleinholz in den Wald werfen...



Wir habe immer fair nach hinten gesehen und niemanden behindert...

Ich hätte dich vom Fahrrad geholt wenn du das mit dem Kleinholz gemacht hättest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (20. Juni 2008)

solche wechsel hab ich nich beobachtet, aber einer von einem südländischen 4'er team (benannt nach einer nudel sauce) hat mich am morgen doch etwas in rage gebracht. ich fahr mit schön schwung in den steilsten anstieg rein und häng mich an sein hinterrad, dies konnte ich nur weil ich immer versucht habe in den berg mit vollgas reinzufahren und dann versuchte oben ohne zu platzen anzukommen, da zieht so ein hinterrad doch immer recht schön. dann auf der folgenden flachpassage blieb ich an seinem hinterrad und war froh das ich schönen windschatten habe. plötzlich zieht der gute herr doch einfach mal die hinterbremse bis zum anschlag und sein hinterrad steht. da schaut man nicht schlecht, wir hatten locker dreißig auf der uhr, ich konnte noch ausweichen und fahre neben ihn und frage was der shice soll?? er meint ich wäre eh schneller und sollte doch vorbeifahren, da schau ich ihn unglaubwürdig an und verweise auf meine startnummer, die mit ner 2 begann. ich hab ihn dann vorbeigelasse und ihn seines weges ziehen lassen.
also wenn ich merke ich hab einen dran der lutscht mir am hinterrad die stollen weg, dann winke ich ihn vorbei oder deute an das wir zusammenfahren können, aber einfach mal das hinterrad blockieren lassen, is mir noch nich unter gekommen. ich war so wütend, aber das zeigt mir wieder das doch nich alle radsportler gern an einem strang ziehen, zum glück hab ich den herrn nicht nochmal gesehn...

b


----------



## paul06 (21. Juni 2008)

Du meinst sicherlich die "Napoli Racer"


----------



## damista (21. Juni 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> ... aber das zeigt mir wieder das doch nich alle radsportler gern an einem strang ziehen, ...
> 
> b



Ist wie mit den Teams, die sich über die Lautstärke von Notstromaggregaten beschwert haben, selbst aber schon ans Stromnetz angeschlossen waren...

Gibt es mittlerweile noch paar mehr Bildquellen als von der Radfabrik?


----------



## tiegar (21. Juni 2008)

paul06 schrieb:


> Wir habe immer fair nach hinten gesehen und niemanden behindert...
> 
> Ich hätte dich vom Fahrrad geholt wenn du das mit dem Kleinholz gemacht hättest...



Dann wirst du es wohl nicht gewesen sein und ich werde das mit dem Kleinholz mit jemand anderem machen - nächstes Mal ... vielleicht


----------



## ronni (23. Juni 2008)

@ alle 

*Rennbericht* - 24h MTB- Race Chemnitz 14./15.06.2008 - Bericht
Gruß aus WR


----------



## Apatit (23. Juni 2008)

> Aber was  gar nicht geht, ich will keinem was unterstellen,
> 71 und 68 Runden als Einzelstarter.!?
> Rechnet doch mal nach...
> 
> ...nur um mich hier zu rechtfertigen kann hier jeder meine Polardaten vom Rennen einsehen. Ich hoffe, dass danach alle Bedenken ausgeräumt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leny (23. Juni 2008)

Falls noch jemand Bilder vom Heavy 24 sucht, schaut mal unter www.team-vorago.de nach.
Unser Teamfotograf hat zahlreiche Bilder vom Rennen geschossen und dabei nicht nur unsere Fahrer abgelichtet. Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und von euch sind auch Bilder dabei.
Schickt einfach ne Nachricht mit Mailadresse und Startnummer über Kontakt und wir senden euch ggf. Bilder zu.
Falls die Frage kommt, das alles ist selbstredend für lau. Wir sind kein professioneller Bilderservice, haben nur Bilder die bei uns sonst irgendwann rundgeordnet werden. Also bitte auch ein bissl Verständnis wenn ihr nicht von jetzt auf gleich ne Antwort bekommt.


----------



## Joscha (24. Juni 2008)

*daumen*

meine mail ist raus


----------



## tester1234 (24. Juni 2008)

Bei den rundenzeiten geht so einiges nicht, aber einige waren nun wirklich zu däm.... um sogar zu betrugen, paar Hinweise schaut mal beim Team Quattro Stagioni nach der Runde 41 (00:01:15) eine sagenhafte Durchnitssgeschwindigkeit von 355km/h, da kann ich verstehen, das man nicht mal links oder rechts rufen kann 
aber auch das Team Rentiere ist nicht schlecht mit ner Rundenzeit von 00:02:09 in der Runde 69.

MAl Spaß beiseite, evtl. gibt es dafür ja auch ne logisch erklärung, ich konnte Sie bis dato nicht finden.


----------



## f-b-791 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Liebe Radsportfreunde, nach langen warten sind nun entlich die Fotos der Streckenfotograpfen bei uns eingangen. Wir werden sie jetzt schnellstens in Netz stellen zur kostenlosen Verwendung. ZU den anderen Diskusionen will ich mich nur sehr kurz Ã¤uÃern, leider dachten in diesen Jahr wieder einige das Betrug mehr zÃ¤hlt als Leistung, wir kÃ¶nnen als Veranstlter da nur sehr schwer kontrolieren, zumindest mit den bis jetzt zur VerfÃ¼hgung stehenden mitteln. 2009 werden wir nicht noch einmal so etwas zulassen und auch sehr stark an der Zeitmessanlage Arbeiten. Die Verpflegung lies wieder wie 2007 etwas spielraum fÃ¼r Verbesserungen offen, aber bitte liebe Radsportfreunde ! Bedenkt eins und das sit immer der dreh und angelpunkt!!!! im schnitt ca. 45 â¬ Startgeld und im verhÃ¤ltniss die HÃLFTE wie bei anderen Rennen, wir tuen unser bestes, wir sind kein Verein dem 100 freiwillige Helfer zur verfÃ¼hgung stehen sonder eine kleine Firma die um jedes Event kÃ¤mpft !   

Ich werde 2009 das 24h Rennen wiederholen, noch besser und noch zuverlÃ¤ssiger. (Fotos, Ergebnislisten, Verpflegung und noch paar andere Sachen die uns aufgefallen sind.)

mfG Frank Buschbeck


----------



## tester1234 (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Frank,

das mit der Verpflegung ist wirklich etwas ungünstig gelaufen, aber lass mich mal follgendes sagen: "an versprechen muss man sich halten "(nichts für ungut)
Das ihr natürlich kaum etwas gegen betrug machen könnt ist doch klar! Evtl. kann man nach dem ersten Singeltrail auf der Bergaufpassage nochmals eine "Kontrollstation" einfügen.


----------



## elcane (24. Juni 2008)

...und was ich wichtiger fänd: jeder Starter einen persönlichen Transponder und per Plombe ans Handgelenk oder an die Startnummer zumindest irgendwo hin wo das weitergeben nicht so einfach ist. Dann hört das zumindest auf, dass man 6 oder 7 verschiedene Fahrer mit einer 4er Team Startnummer sieht.


----------



## lawo_deluxe (24. Juni 2008)

Falls jemend noch Fotos und Berichte vom Heavy 24 in Chemnitz sucht: www.pepperpro.de !!!

Natürlich beforzugt von unsreme Team aber viel. findet sich der ein oder andere auch bei uns in den Bilder-Galerien. Viel Spaß beim suchen...


----------



## breeze (24. Juni 2008)

Apatit schrieb:


> > Aber was  gar nicht geht, ich will keinem was unterstellen,
> > 71 und 68 Runden als Einzelstarter.!?
> > Rechnet doch mal nach...
> >
> ...


----------



## Lepweb (25. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Abkürzen hab ich selbst beobachtet. Das eine mal kam einer bei der steilen Bergaufpassage von links unter dem Absperrband hervorgekrochen, der hat sicherlich nach dem Reitweg die Strecke nach links verlassen und sich den ersten Single-Trail gespart. Das andere mal hat einer ganz dreist noch vor dem Reitweg die Strecke nach links verlassen und ist gleich Richtung Schutzhütte gefahren. Ob die sich dadurch besser fühlen weiss ich nicht.
Habe leider noch keine Bilder vom Team 409 gefunden. Langsam fange ich an zu glauben, wir waren gar nicht da?!


----------



## Aitschie (25. Juni 2008)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Radsportfreunde, nach langen warten sind nun entlich die Fotos der Streckenfotograpfen bei uns eingangen. Wir werden sie jetzt schnellstens in Netz stellen zur kostenlosen Verwendung. ZU den anderen Diskusionen will ich mich nur sehr kurz äußern, leider dachten in diesen Jahr wieder einige das Betrug mehr zählt als Leistung, wir können als Veranstlter da nur sehr schwer kontrolieren, zumindest mit den bis jetzt zur Verfühgung stehenden mitteln.



Schade,aber solche Teams wird es leider immer geben. Da kann der Veranstalter ja auuch wirklich nur schwer etwas gegen unternehmen können....



f-b-791 schrieb:


> 2009 werden wir nicht noch einmal so etwas zulassen und auch sehr stark an der Zeitmessanlage Arbeiten. Die Verpflegung lies wieder wie 2007 etwas spielraum für Verbesserungen offen, [...] , wir tuen unser bestes, wir sind kein Verein dem 100 freiwillige Helfer zur verfühgung stehen sonder eine kleine Firma die um jedes Event kämpft !



Für Tipps und Anregungen haben wir ja gesorgt...Außerdem wäre es ja wirklich komisch, wenn nach der zweiten Auflage bereits alles optimal verlaufen wäre. Top, mit der Einstellung schafft ihr das und dann wird 2009 die Starterliste voll!!!
Im Vergleich zu 2007 war auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung erkennbar, v.a. was Organisation und Ablauf betrifft. Nur eines verstehe ich nicht: warum hat der Moderator beim Start nicht wenigstens ein Megafon bekommen???   
Eventuell wäre ja auch eine "Kooperation" mit ein oder zwei örtlichen Radvereinen denkbar um Helfer etc. zu gewinnen. Außerdem könnte dann vll. auch ne Trial-Show o.ä. vorgeführt werden. Oder eine Open-Air-Veranstaltung mit dem Stausee??? Dieses Jahr war ja auch irgendwie so ein Tag der offenen Tür im Wildgehege.... 



f-b-791 schrieb:


> Ich werde 2009 das 24h Rennen wiederholen, noch besser und noch zuverlässiger. (Fotos, Ergebnislisten, Verpflegung und noch paar andere Sachen die uns aufgefallen sind.)
> 
> mfG Frank Buschbeck



In dem Fall möchte ich bereits jetzt einen 2er und 4er mixed melden!!! Mein positives Fazit aus 2007 wird durch 2008 gehalten und ich freue mich bereits jetzt auf die 2009er Auflage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tester1234 (25. Juni 2008)

Die idee mit der Plompe halt ich für eine sehr gute, allerdings dürfte es nicht viel bringen, die ans Rad oder an die Startnummer anzubringen, da man auch das Rad von einem Kollegen mal nutzen könnte. (Musste selbst mal auf das Rad vom Freund zurückgreifen, während meins in der Wartezone wegen einem Platen stand). Folglich einfach ein paar mehr Transponder ausgeben, die dann fest an der Personen "verankert" werden. 
Ob sich dadurch die Mehrkosten für den Veranstallter so extrem erhöhen, weiß sicherlich nur er.


----------



## Mishima (25. Juni 2008)

Greeds,

Also erstmal, das Ihr das Wetter hinbekommen habt ist der größte Trumpf gewesen.
Aber was auf keinen Fall geht ist das Leute noch immer nachts mit 3 Watt fahren und oder ohne Rücklicht, dann noch in Schwarz, am besten einen schwarzen Sack noch drüber!!
Wegen denen passieren die Unfälle meist, weil plötzlich nicht mehr gesehen wird und gebremst werden muss, oder so nah im Lichtschatten fahren das es zum Knall kommt.
Runden nicht werten - dann merken die vieleicht auch mal was!!
Ein THW Fahrzeug wäre mit Duschen ziemlich gut gewesen, gerade bei den Temperaturen(in andere Länder können wir die ja auch schicken).
Die Strecke ist, wie Ich finde schon ziemlich gut (Pest die Buckelstelle).
Als Mitselbstveranstalter eines Trathlons kenn Ich Probleme gut genug.
Was mich nach 450 km Anfahrt am meisten genervt hat, es ist eigentlich schön ruhig, man kann mit Familien kommen - aber diese dämlichen dauernden scheiss Lauten wie auch immer Pocketbikes haben mich fast zum rasen gebracht. Ausstellen OK, testen auf dem Sachsenring.

Ansonsten tolles Wochenende, Betrüger und stellen die sich noch so blöd an, wird es leider immer geben(Startverbot für das nächste Jahr).

UND- Ein 24 Std Rennen ist immer Abenteuer - daher ist es auch danach umso schöner zu Hause!!

Gruss an alle fairen Fahrer!!


----------



## phreak007 (25. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder von MTB-Chemnitz.de sind jetzt auf deren Website...

Bin dort leider wieder nicht geknipst worden. 

Gibt es überhaupt Irgendjemand, der Fotos von der Nummer 8 hat?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. Juni 2008)

Mishima, warum musstest du die beschissenen Zwiebacksägen erwähnen? Ich habe versucht zu verdrängen. DAS war echt das nervigste. Oder gab es jemanden, dem das was gebracht hat? Am Samstag früh rannten auch ein paar Besoffene Leute über den Platz haben, rumgebrüllt und mit solchen lustigen Drucklufthupen alles wach gemacht. Fand ich in dem Moment nicht lustig....


----------



## Mishima (26. Juni 2008)

An die die Zwiebacksägen(geiles Un-wort) verdrängt haben (erfolgreich)!! 
Die Trunkenbolde?, Studenten eben. Aber dafür kann der Veranstalter ja nichts, frag mal den Platzwart-der war auch begeistert

Scusa, Antiamo´s, für die Erinnerung


----------



## Joscha (26. Juni 2008)

jo schicke fotos aber auch da ist keins von mir dabei... verdammt 

btw meine nummer war die 38


----------



## phreak007 (26. Juni 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> An die die Zwiebacksägen(geiles Un-wort) verdrängt haben (erfolgreich)!!
> Die Trunkenbolde?, Studenten eben. Aber dafür kann der Veranstalter ja nichts, frag mal den Platzwart-der war auch begeistert
> 
> Scusa, Antiamo´s, für die Erinnerung



Trunkenbolde? Studenten eben?

Ich bin auch Student


----------



## damista (26. Juni 2008)

du alter Trunkenbold!!


----------



## phreak007 (26. Juni 2008)

damista schrieb:


> du alter Trunkenbold!!



Mist, vielleicht hätte ich vorher mein Benutzerbild ändern sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (30. Juni 2008)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> Was ist dran an den Gerüchten das ein 8er team beim schummeln beobachtet wurde. angeblich nach dem Kiesstück rechts weg und über die straße unten beim schloß rabenstein wieder auf die Strecke.so hab ichs gehört. halte schnelle nachtzeiten für realistisch, jedoch sollten die nicht schneller sein als tagsüber, meine meinung.wem der betrug nachgewiesen werden kann sollte für das rennen gesperrt werden
> ich hatte das gefühl das es sich durch die frische nachtluft sehr schnell fahren lässt, in den downhillpassagen büßt man aber ein.



Hej,




In dem Bild diskutiere ich mal die möglichen Varianten zum Abkürzen. Hierbei sind die blauen Strecken(über die 'Burg') die wohl einfachsten  Möglichkeiten um gute Rundenzeiten zu erschleichen: man bleibt warm und kann sich entweder die hellblaue oder graublaue Variante zur Auffahrt auf Talssperren-Niveau aussuchen. Bei der hellblauen Version gab es nachts übrigens KEINE Streckenposten. Das Abbiegen in die dunkeblaue Variante - oben am EIngang zum Parkplatzgelände - war letztes Jahr nicht so einfach, da hier Ordner und das Festzelt waren.
Version pink funktionierte nicht - da hier richtigerweise eine Posten war.
Version grün wurde durch den wartenden Golf unterbunden.

An sich erschreckend einfach zu betrügen, was anscheinend wirklich genutzt wurde. Diese Leute tun mir echt leid, die sowas nötig haben.

Grüße,

Pado


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2008)

die wohl einfachste methode um nachts mit müden knochen die rundenzeiten zu verbessern haste vergessen. Da hab ich auch ein zwei mal ein paar Lampen gesehen.


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Juni 2008)

habt ihr auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es vielleicht nicht ums be*******n ging, sondern um auf der strecke verlorenes wiederzufinden? ich finde es ehrlich gesagt anmaßend, hier öffentlich dem einen oder anderem betrug zu unterstellen. wenn ihr dies wirklich gesehen haben wollt, hättet ihr den betreffenden fahrer lieber direkt ansprechen oder bei der rennleitung beschwerde einlegen sollen. ich denke, es ging keinem team darum, auf biegen und brechen zu gewinnen, es war letzten endes ein fun-rennen. die ehre ist bei einem 4. platz nicht so sehr angekratzt als wenn die betreffenden fahrer zukünftig bei jedem rennen als "der, der in chemnitz beschissen hat", wiedererkannt werden.
als beweis für meine obige these kann ich zum beispiel von einem handy berichten, was dem fahrer vor mir aus der tasche gefallen ist, als ich ihn überholte und ihm dies mitteilte, meinte er, das rennen sei ihm jetzt erstmal wichtiger. bei meinem nächsten turn lags jedenfalls nicht mehr da...


----------



## Lepweb (1. Juli 2008)

Den weissen Weg meinte ich (ist in der Originalkarte nicht eingezeichnet). Dort war nur am Samstag bis in die Abendstunden ein Streckenposten. Da hat auch der silberne Golf keine Rolle gespielt, weil man rechtzeitig wieder auf der Strecke war. Bei Pink ist auch einer langgefahren (zweite Variante in meinem ersten Beitrag). Der Streckenposten am Reitweg hat nur geguckt. Ob er jemanden informiert hat, oder der Streckenposten beim silbernen Golf was gemacht hat, weiss ich nicht. Bin ja den Reitweg langgefahren. Fakt ist: Wer dort (weiss oder pink) sein Handy sucht, hat schonmal abgekürzt!
Besche**** hin oder her! Muss jeder selbst wissen.
Hat noch jemand Bilder ausfindig gemacht?
Ich habe folgende Seiten:
http://thomasebert.th.funpic.de/TWV2007/news1.html
http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/pix_mtb2008.html
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18164
http://www.pepperwurst.de/bilder_galerien.php?bild_id=267
http://www.team-vorago.de/bilderberichte/jahr2007.php?jahr=2008&bez_rennen=Heavy 24
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joschaulbrich


----------



## Mutton (1. Juli 2008)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

mir erschließt sich die Logik aus deinen Erklärungen über die blauen Strecken nicht. 
Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? Wenn man eine dieser Strecken wählen würde, macht man erstens mehr Meter und zweitens ist der Höhenunterschied wohl auch etwas größer. 

Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Lepweb (1. Juli 2008)

Ist logisch (obwohl ich diese Variante nicht gesehen habe). Einfach nach der Geraden (wo der Start war) nicht links in den Wald sondern rechts auf die Strasse (am Parkpltz vorbei). Da kommt man unten bei der Burg raus. Ist bedeutend kürzer und nur Asphalt. Da kann man bestimmt ´ne Superzeit hinlegen...
Wie gesagt, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, da ich es nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (1. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Gut, vielleicht lag mein Unvermögen, es nachzuvollziehen, daran, dass ich grundsätzlich keinem der Teilnehmer eine solche Dreistigkeit zutrauen würde. 

Beste Grüße, Thomas.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juli 2008)

Lepweb schrieb:


> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18164



Die Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum sind aber Bilder aus 2007, dürfte daher weniger interessant sein..... Meine (oder besser die meiner Freundin vom Rennen) Bilder sind in meiner Picasa-Gallerie

PS: Glückwunsch an das Team Waldpark Vogtland zum Erfolg beim München-8er!!! Nächstes Jahr bringt unser Verein den Sieg-8er wieder an den Start, dann gibt's Konkurrenz . Freu mich schon!


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. Juli 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> PS: Glückwunsch an das Team Waldpark Vogtland zum Erfolg beim München-8er!!! Nächstes Jahr bringt unser Verein den Sieg-8er wieder an den Start, dann gibt's Konkurrenz . Freu mich schon!


danke, und wir freuen uns schon auf die konkurrenz! eure leute waren in münchen aber auch recht zahlreich vertreten!


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juli 2008)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> danke, und wir freuen uns schon auf die konkurrenz! eure leute waren in münchen aber auch recht zahlreich vertreten!



japp, 3 4er Teams waren am Start. Da war aber keiner des letztjährigen 8ers dabei. Schade eig. den Sieg kampflos abzugeben, aber ich baue auf nächstes Jahr das da was zusammengeht. Erst Chemnitz und dann München, das hätte was!


----------



## Smfewern (3. Juli 2008)

tester1234 schrieb:


> Bei den rundenzeiten geht so einiges nicht, aber einige waren nun wirklich zu däm.... um sogar zu betrugen, paar Hinweise schaut mal beim Team Quattro Stagioni nach der Runde 41 (00:01:15) eine sagenhafte Durchnitssgeschwindigkeit von 355km/h, da kann ich verstehen, das man nicht mal links oder rechts rufen kann
> aber auch das Team Rentiere ist nicht schlecht mit ner Rundenzeit von 00:02:09 in der Runde 69.
> 
> MAl Spaß beiseite, evtl. gibt es dafür ja auch ne logisch erklärung, ich konnte Sie bis dato nicht finden.



Hallo,
ich bin ein Mitglied des Teams gewesen. Die Rundenzeit ist so zustande gekommen: Einer unserer Fahrer musste nachts mal nen Strahl in den Wald stellen. Dabei hat er versehentlich mit dem Handschuh seinen Transponder abgestreift. Im Ziel angekommen gabs dann irgendwann von der Rennleitung nen neuen, der von selbiger erstmal ausprobiert wurde. Es war also kein Betrug, aber die Runde darf man natürlich nicht mitzählen.


----------



## Lepweb (3. Juli 2008)

Klingt einleuchtend. Aber dass die Runde nicht gleich gelöscht wurde ist schon seltsam. Das sollte doch möglich sein! Als Fahrer macht man sich da sicher keine Gedanken. Aber die Rennleitung sollte doch schon soweit denken.
Danke für die klärenden Worte (Strahl in den Wald stellen.........grins)


----------



## Smfewern (4. Juli 2008)

Naja die Ergebnislisten wurden ja anscheinend überhaupt nicht korrigiert.


----------



## tester1234 (4. Juli 2008)

okay, dann hat es sich zumnindest bei einem Team geklärt, danke für die Antwort.
Natürlich bedauerlich, dass die Rennleitung dann sich nicht ein vermerk dazu macht und die runde löscht.....


mfg


----------



## elcane (4. Juli 2008)

...naja bei uns fehlen auch aus Transpondergründen 2 Runden weil uns gesagt wurde "fahr erstmal, wir klären das" geklärt wurde nix. Aber egal, ich weiß wo ich stehe und gut.


----------



## dani2873 (14. Juli 2008)

So ich habe wochenlang das große world weit web druch such und habe auch mit euren hilfe die meisten links ma zusammen getragen wo bilder vom Rennen sind.
Natürlich auch die hir schon gepostet wurden.
Zusammen fassung:

- www­.te­am-­ice­hau­se.­de
- www­.da­ni2­873­.sp­ace­s.l­ive­.co­m
- www.t-w-v.de
- htt­p:/­/ww­w.f­lic­kr.­com­/ph­oto­s/j­osc­hau­lbr­ich
- htt­p:/­/ww­w.m­tb-­che­mni­tz.­de/­pix­_mt­b20­08.­htm­l
- htt­p:/­/ww­w.t­eam­-st­ein­-bi­kes­.de­/
- htt­p:/­/ww­w.p­epp­erp­ro.­de/ (Dort auf *Bilder* dan auf *Sport Wettkampf *klicken.
                                        Danach runter rollen und suchen nach

_                                        - Heavy-Bilder 2008, PepperGIRLS
                                        - Heavy-Bilder 2008, Teil I
                                        - Heavy-Bilder 2008, Teil II_

_- http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=33&catid=126&PageNo=1_
_- http://www.team-vorago.de_

So mehr habe ich oder ihr bis zu diesen Zeitpunkt nicht gefunden oder nicht gepostet.

Vielll spasss euer dani2873 vom Team dIb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (14. Juli 2008)

danke für die arbeit!

hat nicht irgendjemand erzählt es gibt noch ein video (welches noch geschnitten werden müsse)

ist das inzwischen wo zu haben?


----------



## Lepweb (14. Juli 2008)

Habe nochwas gefunden....

http://www.fotoklappe.de/klappe/thumbnails.php?album=55


----------



## Joscha (15. Juli 2008)

nur sind die vom leltzen jahr


----------



## Lepweb (27. August 2008)

Habe noch ´ne tolle Seite gefunden mit vielen Bildern!

http://www.mueller-online.de/24hrennen/


----------



## phreak007 (27. August 2008)

Lepweb schrieb:


> Habe noch ´ne tolle Seite gefunden mit vielen Bildern!
> 
> http://www.mueller-online.de/24hrennen/



Super, danke, da bin ich ja auch endlich mal mit dabei


----------



## beastly (27. August 2008)

ja ist cool, danke


----------



## toothless (4. September 2008)

hab ne anfrage gestartet, aber http://www.mueller-online.de/24hrennen/ meldet sich nicht.
wisst ihr mehr???


----------



## Lepweb (5. September 2008)

War bei mir auch so. Bin dann mal vorbeigefahren (ist nur ca. 10 km weit). Die sagten zwar, dass sie meine Mail bekommen haben und geantwortet haben, ist aber nie was bei mir angekommen. Entweder haben die Probleme mit ihrem Mail-Server oder sind etwas überfordert (um nicht unzuverlässig zu sagen). Heute sollte die Disc fertig sein ... war sie aber nicht (zumindest vormittags). Da bringen sie das Teil am Montag bei mir vorbei oder schickens mit der Post.
Kostet übrigends 5 EUR bei Abholung und 10 EUR bei Lieferung per Post.
Ist akzeptabel, finde ich...
Am besten mal anrufen, ob die Anfrage angekommen ist. (findest Du im Impressum der Website)


----------

